#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Mechanical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  PROSIG Noise & Vibration Measurement Handbook-Fourth Edition

## jaivinder

Dear students this is fourth edition of prosig noise & vibration measurement. Which contain 84 pages in complete ebook.   
This ebook guide you on this topics (Notes & Articles Index)

*Data Capture & Measurement*

Made to measureWhat are dB, noise floor & dynamic rangeStrain gauges explainedAccelerometer mounting methodsWhat is the difference between single ended & differential inputsWhat is the difference between microphone types
*Noise & Vibration Analysis*

Standard octave bandsInterpretation of the Articulation IndexA, B & C weightingAudio equalisation filter & parametric filteringFourier analysis: The basics & beyondWhat is resonanceAliasing, orders & wagon wheelsHow to measure noise & vibration in rotating machinesA simple frequency response function Frequency, Hertz & ordersFatigue & durability testing: How do I do it?Vibration analysis: Should we measureacceleration, velocity or displacement?How to calculate a resultant vector Understanding the cross correlation functionThe basics of digital filtering
*Vibration Condition Monitoring*

Measuring shaft displacementSignal conditioning for high common-mode & isolationMonitoring auxiliary machineryUnderstanding the importance of transducer orientation





  Similar Threads: Mechanical  Vibration and Noise  Engineering. Control Valve Handbook Fourth Edition pdf Vibration Handbook Free Download Mechanical Engineering Ebook on Vibration - HandBook Please share' Fundamentals of Noise and Vibration Analysis for Engineers'  By M. P. Norton, D. G. Karczub

----------

